# Please suggest a 2-3 hour listening program for my backpacking trip



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm backpacking Mexico for 10 days this Spring. I would like to have downloaded 2-3 hours of music to listen to (over and over) on my iPhone. I would love your suggestions. I am asking that you INCLUDE (but are not limited to): *1 string quartet, 1 symphonic work, and 1 work featuring human voice* (lieder/choral/opera etc). Also, specific recording references are encouraged as I will be downloading from iTunes, Amazon, or Spotify.

Thanks!

BTW I am open to all time periods!


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

20centrfuge said:


> I'm backpacking Mexico for 10 days this Spring. I would like to have downloaded 2-3 hours of music to listen to (over and over) on my iPhone. I would love your suggestions. I am asking that you include *1 string quartet, 1 symphonic work, and 1 work featuring human voice* (lieder/choral/opera etc). Also, specific recording references are encouraged as I will be downloading from iTunes, Amazon, or Spotify.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> BTW I am open to all time periods!


Mozart 'Dissonance' Quartet K.465 
Beethoven symphony #7
Mozart opera "Don Giovanni"


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

OK, here goes:


Koechlin - String Quartet No. 1, Op 51 (Ardeo Quartet, Ar Re-Se)
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra (Boulez / Chicago SO, Deutsche Grammophon)
Schubert - Winterreise, D.911 (Mark Padmore / Paul Lewis, Harmonia Mundi)


which just reflects some of the music I've really been enjoying over the last few weeks.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I suggest a tour de force through Morton Feldman's complete oeuvre


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

20centrfuge said:


> I'm backpacking Mexico for 10 days this Spring. I would like to have downloaded 2-3 hours of music to listen to (over and over) on my iPhone. I would love your suggestions. I am asking that you INCLUDE (but are not limited to): *1 string quartet, 1 symphonic work, and 1 work featuring human voice* (lieder/choral/opera etc). Also, specific recording references are encouraged as I will be downloading from iTunes, Amazon, or Spotify.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> BTW I am open to all time periods!


*Consider for quartet* - Dvorak no. 10






*Consider for human voice (and symphony)
* - Beethoven Symphony 9





or Bach






*Consider for symphony* - Mahler no. 5


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

aleazk said:


> I suggest a tour de force through Morton Feldman's complete oeuvre


3 hours max, not 200!


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll suggest Beethoven string quartet no 13 op. 130 including the Grosse Fugue. Brahms 4th symphony and Mozarts Mass in C minor.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

That sounds like an awesome trip! I will think on this a bit. One of thing I will say, based on experience with taking only a few CDs on trips, is that I find symphonies and string quartets of Haydn often wear well with repeated listenings in natural settings, and provide great 'detox' from too much romanticism or modernism. CPE Bach, Mozart, J.S. Bach, Handel, Corelli, and even Telemann have many great options for this as well.

When I have been at the lakes in Minnesota, I have gotten to know intimately music as diverse as the. Fitzwilliam Virginal book and Prokofiev piano Sonatas. I always limit, usually with CDs. Don't forget to take off the headphones and open your ears to nature.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

poconoron said:


> Mozart 'Dissonance' Quartet K.465
> Beethoven symphony #7
> Mozart opera "Don Giovanni"


What it is written above. Nothing to add.


----------



## drnlaw (Jan 27, 2016)

Schubert, Death and the Maiden; Nielsen, Symphony No. 4; Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde, Bernstein, VPO, James King and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Dvorak Symphonies No.6-8, some Vivaldi and Handel violin and wind concertos, Sibelius Symphonies No.3,5 and 6, plus Piano Quintet in G Minor, finally some Khachaturian and Johann Strauss Jr. that will never go wrong on the road!

Or alternatively 3 hours of random Robert Schumann's music works well too!


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Borodin - String Quartet No. 1 in A

Bartok - Music for strings, percussion & celesta 

Gesualdo - 6th book of madrigals


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Fugue Meister said:


> Gesualdo - 6th book of madrigals


I'd never heard that Gesualdo. I checked some of it out on youtube. Gorgeous! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

20centrfuge said:


> I'd never heard that Gesualdo. I checked some of it out on youtube. Gorgeous! Thanks for the recommendation.


You aren't kidding, he's new to me too and I'm obsessed.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm a harmony freak. And the fact that the Gesualdo has some unexpected chromaticism makes it more enjoyable for me than a 'typical' madrigal.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Fugue Meister said:


> Bartok - Music for strings, percussion & celesta


I love Bartok, but have never found a recording of this work that has really pulled me in. Is there one you like?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Arsakes said:


> Dvorak Symphonies No.6-8, some Vivaldi and Handel violin and wind concertos, Sibelius Symphonies No.3,5 and 6, plus Piano Quintet in G Minor, finally some Khachaturian and Johann Strauss Jr. that will never go wrong on the road!
> 
> Or alternatively 3 hours of random Robert Schumann's music works well too!


If you were to suggest some Schumann (besides the Piano Cto in A minor which I already know very well) what would you suggest?


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

20centrfuge said:


> I'm a harmony freak. And the fact that the Gesualdo has some unexpected chromaticism makes it more enjoyable for me than a 'typical' madrigal.


Well I'm a chromaticism freak but ditto.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

20centrfuge said:


> I love Bartok, but have never found a recording of this work that has really pulled me in. Is there one you like?


Well for my money you can't go wrong with Bernstein but I also have Fritz Reiner and the CSO and George Solti and the CSO...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Are you sure you need to listen to music in the middle of nature?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Are you sure you need to listen to music in the middle of nature?


I'll actually be in Mexico City, Guadalajara, San Migel de Allende, etc. and it's only for listening occasionally and in my room at night.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Try*:

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: Floresta do Amazonas.
-->http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...sta&qid=1456181333&ref_=sr_1_2&s=music&sr=1-2

*Daniel Catan*: opera "Florencia en el Amazonas."
-->http://www.amazon.com/Florencia-Ama...qid=1456181471&sr=1-1&keywords=catan+amazonas

*Louis Moreau Gottschalk*: Piano works.
-->http://www.amazon.com/Gottschalk-Co...181665&sr=1-1&keywords=gottschalk+piano+music

*David Diamond*: Quartets I, II, IV.
-->http://www.amazon.com/String-Quarte...id=1456181809&sr=1-3&keywords=diamond+quartet
-->http://www.amazon.com/String-Quarte...id=1456181809&sr=1-2&keywords=diamond+quartet
-->http://www.amazon.com/David-Diamond...id=1456181809&sr=1-5&keywords=diamond+quartet


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey! Why not try some Mexican composers...
http://tpr.org/post/mexican-classical-music-known-unknown#stream/0


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey! Why not try some Mexican composers...
> http://tpr.org/post/mexican-classical-music-known-unknown#stream/0


Come on man, he's looking for _serious_ suggestions... :devil:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

Let's stick with the theme people.

Julio Estrada: _Ishini'ioni_
Aaron Copland: _El Salón México_
Wolfgang Rihm: _Die Eroberung Von Mexico_

This should fall nicely within your length request too.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> That sounds like an awesome trip! I will think on this a bit. One of thing I will say, based on experience with taking only a few CDs on trips, is that I find symphonies and string quartets of Haydn often wear well with repeated listenings in natural settings, and provide great 'detox' from too much romanticism or modernism. CPE Bach, Mozart, J.S. Bach, Handel, Corelli, and even Telemann have many great options for this as well.
> 
> When I have been at the lakes in Minnesota, I have gotten to know intimately music as diverse as the. Fitzwilliam Virginal book and Prokofiev piano Sonatas. I always limit, usually with CDs. Don't forget to take off the headphones and open your ears to nature.


I resonate on haydn and Telemann and wish to be near lakes with good music and senses open to nature. 
Lovely last line. Thank you.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

To relax for the holiday,

Beethoven's Pastoral symphony
Haydn's Op.76 no.3 string quartet

Enjoy your holiday


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I think it's a good idea to have some music for when you are in your room or to gain energy in the morning. After a long day touring, I like to take a shower and listen to some music until I fall asleep.

So, in those lines...

-John Adams - Shaker Loops, for String septet

-Ravel - Ma Mere l'Oye

-Ligeti - Clocks and Clouds


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

aleazk said:


> I think it's a good idea to have some music for when you are in your room or to gain energy in the morning. After a long day touring, I like to take a shower and listen to some music until I fall asleep.
> 
> So, in those lines...
> 
> ...


That type of music is right up my alley. Thanks. It's been quite a while since I visited that Adams and Ligeti and I don't believe I know the Ravel piece at all.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

20centrfuge said:


> That type of music is right up my alley. Thanks. It's been quite a while since I visited that Adams and Ligeti and I don't believe I know the Ravel piece at all.


Btw, given your previous comments in the thread, you may enjoy this (in case you are not already familiar with it): Perotin - Hilliard Ensemble

I use it often as "travel CD".


----------



## Aldarion (Feb 9, 2016)

Beethoven: String Quartet op.95 (Quartetto serioso)
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast

...

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.2
Alkan: Douze Études dans tous les tons mineurs, op.39


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

I wonder why you're asking for only 2-3 hours of music for a 10 day backpacking trip... To each his own, but wouldn't you rather have a larger selection of music such that you're not repeatedly listening to the same three hours of music repetitively? If I was you, I'd have an ipod full of 100+ hours of music to choose from. !0 day backpacking trip... let's say you only backpack consistently an average of 8 hours a day. That's still 80 hours! Heck, a 3 hour playlist would be played something like 26 times in that amount of time. As I said, to each their own, but I don't get it.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

This is an incomplete response. But what I can say is that I went for a long walk on Sunday and I took the opportunity to listen to Goldberg Variations (Schiff playing) in full. At first I was thinking I am not sure if I can take over an hour of this...but it built and built and become increasingly compelling and in the end was a great experience. So if you go for a long solo walk on your travels I recommend Bach as a companion.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Dedalus said:


> I wonder why you're asking for only 2-3 hours of music for a 10 day backpacking trip... To each his own, but wouldn't you rather have a larger selection of music such that you're not repeatedly listening to the same three hours of music repetitively? If I was you, I'd have an ipod full of 100+ hours of music to choose from. !0 day backpacking trip... let's say you only backpack consistently an average of 8 hours a day. That's still 80 hours! Heck, a 3 hour playlist would be played something like 26 times in that amount of time. As I said, to each their own, but I don't get it.


To say backpacking is a little bit inaccurate. It is urban backpacking. And I'm with other people, so I don't want to totally tune them out. In truth, I may have 4-5 hours worth, but anyoo.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I see that some people can't resist the temptation to offer you concerti and solo piano works too...so I won't either.

I suggest:

Boulez - Piano sonatas 1-3 (Idil Biret, Naxos)
Hindemith - Violin Concerto (Frank Peter Zimmermann, Paavo Jarvi & Frankfurt Radio Sym Orch, BIS)


Enjoy!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Actually, when backpacking, the sounds of nature are all you need. There's a lot of neat stuff to hear out there.

But if you really need music to listen to, you might add Mexican composer Silvestre Revueltas's orchestral tone poem _Sensemayá_ to your listening list. It's a great piece. It's about a giant snake. It can remind you to be careful out there.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of fun! Mexico is such a beautiful country full of great food and people and such diverse culture. Safe travels!

Including what you asked for,

String Quartet: Brahms no. 3 in Bb major
Symphonic work: Prokofiev Symphony no. 5 [Ozawa w/ Berlin Philharmonic]
Work including voice: Mahler Ruckert-Lieder [Karajan w/ Berlin Philharmonic, Ludwig]

To fill the time, pick any from the following

Bach Brandenburg Concerto no.5 in D major
Mozart String Sextet no.4 in g minor 
Brahms Piano Quartet no. 3 in c minor
Reich Electric Counterpoint
Debussy Jeux
Liszt Sonata in b minor [Hough]
Ravel Piano Concerto in G [Boulez & Zimmerman]


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

You said "Urban Backpacking" and you don't want to "drown out the people you'll be with..." 

Ravel Boléro
Joaquín Rodrigo’s Concierto de Aranjuez (2nd Movement only)
Gorecki Symphony No.3 (1st Movement) 
Adagio from Beethoven Piano Concerto No.5
Satie Gymnopédie No. 1
Saint-Saëns Symphony No. 3 (adagio)
Mascagni Cavalleria Rusticana: Intermezzo
Mahler Symphony No.5 Adagietto 
Bach Air On The G String
Maybe some Chopin Nocturnes?


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

As you"ll be in Mexico I would like to recommend some mexican music.

Silvestre Revueltas string quartet, Música de feria
Carlos Chavez, Sinfonia India
Carlos Mabarak, "sueño", (songs)
La noche de los mayas, by Revueltas, kind of symphonic suite, is a must hear too.
Have a nice trip!


----------

